# Romb Forger



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey all!

Here's a wacky one for the new year. Check out my Revell/ACE *Yak-38 Forger*!

Let me know what you think!

Thanks, and Happy New Year!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice, clean build! :thumbsup:
What's wacky about it?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks pretty darned good despite the inaccuracies you mention. Excellent job! :thumbsup:

The other models on your site are cool, too!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great pix and history! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments, guys! I appreciate it.

The wacky part was that the Russians would even consider using such an underpowered plane in the hot/high evirons of Afghanistan! It's such a poor choice, even in good conditions the Forger can't carry much. It's not like an AV-8B, which can carry a goodly amount, even in the desert. I mean think about it, the Forger isn't much of a warplane to start, and to use it in such primitive circumstances where it can hardly make any contribution at all... that's just wacky to me!


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice build


----------

